# Stuff de MrPorterhouse



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Hitachi 51S500 
Pioneer Elite VSX-43TX 
Motorola DCT 6200 HD Cable Box(Comcast)
Sony PS3 (Blu-ray Player) 
Pioneer DV-588a(DVD Player) 
Samsung DVD HD950(DVD Player) 
Onkyo DX-C390(CD) 
Cerwin Vega LS-12(Mains) 
Cerwin Vega LS-6C(Center) 
SVS SB-01(Surrounds) 
Cerwin Vega E-76C(Surround Back)
SVS PB10-isd (LFE Sub) 
Cerwin Vega LW15(Speaker Level Sub) 
Monster THX Video and Audio Interconnects 
Harmony 880 Uber-Cool Remote 
Logitech Z-5500 Speaker Setup in PC Room


----------

